# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  AVATOR BOX (China Phones Service Tool) VER 5.510 - 26 june 2011

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *26 June 2011*  *PUBLIC DISSCUSSION THREAD for AVATOR BOX VER 5.510*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *What is new:*   * New features:* * 1:  [MTK] MT6252 Full Supported supported (World First)*  * Bug fixes:* * 1:  [MTK] fixed MT6253 bug in boot3.118*   * Box Firmware Required :* * 1: AB-BOX_Firmware1.56C*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
Best Regards, 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

